
Show HN: Iosevka, the Coders’ typeface, and is code itself - be5invis
https://github.com/be5invis/Iosevka
======
Rainymood
I'd like to try this out but how do I install it on OSX? The instructions link
me to the fontbook Apple page but I can't find the .ttf file anywhere.
Admittedly this is my first time installing a new font on OSX.

